# Soma Double cross, anyone have one



## jfn3 (Feb 1, 2003)

Hey, anyone have one ? hows the ride quality? thanks!


----------



## nanstrance (Mar 9, 2008)

*Diamondback 2008 Insight 2*

Hello, I am Nan in Golden, Colorado. I am an avid daily recreational/fitness rider who rides for freedom, fitness and fun. I also ride my bike to commute to many places I would otherwise drive to. Here in Golden, Colorado the only time of the year I do not use my bike daily is in the winter months. Of course, there are still several days in the fall and spring that pose weather challenges, and I end up behind the wheel of my truck rather than on top of the wheels of my bike. Such is life! There are not many days that keep me from riding though. Today is March 11, 2008, and I just today purchased a brand new 2008 Diamondback Insight 2. My almost 16 year old Univega (now Raleigh) Hybrid was one of my best friends. She was stolen back at the beginning of the fall. I was heart broke! It was one of the top of the line hybrids back in 1992 when I bought her for $1,600.00. She was my companion. Since the time she was stolen, I have borrowed a friend's 2007 Trek 7.2 FX. It just did not feel live up to my old friend. So today, I went shopping after doing days of homework on the bikes that are currently on the market. I test rode a Diamondback Insight 2 at a local dealership. I immediately fell in LOVE...and purchased it on site! Now, I have a new companion...and my new friend only cost me $500.00 (I know we have come a long way baby!) I came home and rode 18 miles. I took it around a short but very intense ride around Arvada reservour. What I found is my new bike is amazing in every way. It was an effortless ride. I bid farewell to my old univega friend, and look forward to many days of freedom, fitness and fun on my new Diamondback. We are just getting to know one another, but it is my opinion we are a match made in heaven!  I was so excited about this new bike (based on how and why I ride), I had to join this site! Happy trails and many miles of smiles!!!


----------

